# Canon 80D Setup for Wildlife



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 12, 2017)

I have been using my 80D to photograph African wildlife for a little while now, and shared my setup here:https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=qjq64-cFv2Y

It certainly is packed with features for what the camera costs and overall I have been very impressed with it. I used to own and use the Canon 30D, 40D, 50D bodies when they where current, and the 80D has so many more setup choices and menu options compared to those cameras, much of it trickled down from higher end Canon cameras. I stopped owning Canon bodies in this series, and skipped the 60D and the 70D because of the missing rear dedicated multi-controller (which I really like for moving my AF point around quickly) and that is still missing on the 80D, which is a frustration. The DPAF Live View just about makes up for it, along with the flip-out screen though.
I am finding it to have the best Canon APS-C sensor in terms of dynamic range, colour and noise so far and I have ended up with some usable wildlife images at higher iso than I ever did before (when using Canon APS-C bodies that is). It makes a good alternative or compliment to the 7D mk2 in the Canon range I thought. The images with this post are shot with the 80D.


----------

